# need help with sweet birch eo



## lionprincess00 (Apr 9, 2015)

So I bought some, and then I was told this is toxic. I really don't want to trash this, and am looking for reputable information on how I can use this. I found this https://books.google.com/books?id=D...a=X&ei=hw0mVf2BIYOusAXKooCgAw&ved=0CC4Q6AEwBw
Hope that works...I really am not one to freak out and burn something because of it being potentially dangerous. There's bound to be a safe level of use for this for some application. I'm just having a hard time finding what that may be. There's too much "holistic this will make my rheumatoid arthritis stop hurting" type of information online, and not nearly enough scientific data to aid me in my research on its use, now that it's arriving Friday. Hate to toss it becaue "it may be dangerous" and not know at what level that actually is, if it's really that small an amount; and a trivial amount that may scent soap and give depth to scent is tossed out the bag because higher doses cause problems. Thx to all!! And apologies, I'm kind of tired so hopefully this is making sense and isn't sounding rude.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 9, 2015)

There is a sticky on the essential oil/herbs forum about ifra banned/restricted oil.

Sweet birch is not on the list. And I don't see in your link what says sweet birch oil is particularly toxic. 1.7 g/ kg is a pretty high amount to ingest for LD. It even gives you the skin safe %. That book says not to exceed 2.5%. So for your soap if you're very worried, don't exceed 2.5% of the final product for the oil.

This is the link
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=39296

Eta: according to Wikipedia: "For example, the topical use of*methyl salicylate*heavy oils likeSweet Birch*and*Wintergreen*may cause hemorrhaging in users taking theanticoagulant*Warfarin."


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 9, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> There is a sticky on the essential oil/herbs forum about ifra banned/restricted oil.
> 
> Sweet birch is not on the list. And I don't see in your link what says sweet birch oil is particularly toxic. 1.7 g/ kg is a pretty high amount to ingest for LD. It even gives you the skin safe %. That book says not to exceed 2.5%. So for your soap if you're very worried, don't exceed 2.5% of the final product for the oil.
> 
> ...



http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/sis/search/a?dbs+hsdb:@[email protected]+1935

As little as 4.7 grams ingested killed a child, and 3 grams ingested by a pregnant woman crossed the placental barrier and killed the 30 week old fetus. So I guess I am trying to find the dermal absorption rate as opposed to just ingested rate , and I *think* I remember reading methyl salicylate which is the toxic part, as well as salicylic acid aka aspirin (the part dangerous to people with coagulation problems and currently on warfarin), is absorbed up to 90% which would in fact make this a slippery slope. 

I can't find that link right now, but I'm looking. 

So technically 4 grams or less would be a safe range in wash off products per my readings...and a 500 gram soap batch at 2.5% would be 12.5 grams which is then divided into 4 soaps thereabouts, so that's 3.125 grams total per soap.

Not for kids, people with medical conditions, and pregnant or nursing mothers   

I appreciate your input, and welcome others and their research and opinions


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 9, 2015)

Lionprincess, I just purchased some wintergreen EO, and my findings were similar to yours. Wintergreen is commonly used in liniments and things like Tiger Balm, and it also has  methyl salicylate. I found these questions answered by Robert Tisserand quite enlightening: http://roberttisserand.com/2012/03/wintergreen-oil-safety/ and this info from webMD http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-783-wintergreen.aspx?activeingredientid=783&activeingredientname=wintergreen

My take-away so far is that essential oils that contain methyl salicylate are MEDICINE when applied topically or ingested in concentrated doses. But if they are in low concentrations that are washed off, no issues have been reported that I can see.

Since I adore the smell, I've made some personal use M&P kitchen bars that I love for deodorizing my hands. I may make a batch of CP soap with it some day, and if so I would include warnings for adult non-pregnant use only, make sure to rinse off, don't eat the soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 9, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Lionprincess, I just purchased some wintergreen EO, and my findings were similar to yours. Wintergreen is commonly used in liniments and things like Tiger Balm, and it also has  methyl salicylate. I found these questions answered by Robert Tisserand quite enlightening: http://roberttisserand.com/2012/03/wintergreen-oil-safety/ and this info from webMD http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-783-wintergreen.aspx?activeingredientid=783&activeingredientname=wintergreen
> 
> My take-away so far is that essential oils that contain methyl salicylate are MEDICINE when applied topically or ingested in concentrated doses. But if they are in low concentrations that are washed off, no issues have been reported that I can see.
> 
> Since I adore the smell, I've made some personal use M&P kitchen bars that I love for deodorizing my hands. I may make a batch of CP soap with it some day, and if so I would include warnings for adult non-pregnant use only, make sure to rinse off, don't eat the soap.


I have used Wintergreen for years in soaps, never had a problem, and love it


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 9, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I have used Wintergreen for years in soaps, never had a problem, and love it


Awesome to know! thanks!

Have you ever used it in a balm or rub for pain relief?


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 16, 2015)

I add a smidge of sweet birch to my peppermint soap and haven't had any issues with it.  I wouldn't use it on 'sensitive' nether regions but that should go without saying


----------

